# Question for Texas goat folks....



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm looking for 1/2 gallon milk jugs and caps. Anyone know of a supplier in DFW area? Or near Tyler Texas? Corsicana? Athens? Anything in those areas would be ideal.... I had heard there was a bottling company in the DFW metroplex but my Google skills aren't helping me any.. Would appreciate any help I could get 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Consolidated Containers in Sherman sells the jugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Crystal, if you have a trailer to get a load, you can buy Gallons, Half Gallons and the caps at David's, between Grandview and Cleburne. The jugs are much cheaper than you can buy them at Consolidated. The caps are sold in a case of 2200...they will not break the case, but you might find some folks in your area that would want to share.

Phone: 817-645-7262


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much


----------

